# Need advise in a bad way



## fishdog (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is the problem;
I shoot traditional muzzle loaders, with iron sites. A cva mountian rifle. It is a good rifle and I have had it for years. I know the loads it likes and the bullets. As I am getting older, my eyes are changing. These new no line bifocals work great, but not with iron sites. When looking down the sites my line of site is through the inside of my glasses, totally missing the bifocal part of the lens! Alright fellow old guys, what are y'all doing.


----------



## tcward (Oct 26, 2014)

Fish, a good peep sight may work better for you.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 26, 2014)

Haven't thought about that. I shot peeps on a sharps I once had, I liked it a lot.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 26, 2014)

On a brighter note, my youngest son is showing interest in muzzle loaders. Today was the first time he actually loaded and shot my rifle. He is hooked! I am going to try to find him one for Christmas.


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the same problem.  Even with bifocals I cannot see rear sight, front sight and target all at once.

Several possible solutions.
Peep sights are a good solution.  Finding one you can adapt to a CVA mountain rifle may take a little effort.  Another possibility, that I have not tried is to replace the current rear sight with a peep.  You would likely have to make it yourself, but it should not bee too hard.

The Merit Optical attachment actually works great.  You have the chance to dial in an aperture that works for you and the current light conditions.  I use one for target shooting, but it is a little awkward for hunting but you do get used to it..

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/978528/merit-optical-attachment-with-suction-cup

Here is a low tech solution that actually works really well.  Punch a hole (start about 1/8 inch diameter) into a square of electrical tape. A piece about 3/8 inch square works.  Sight along your rifle and place the tape on your glasses such that you are looking through the hole in the tape.  The hole serves just like a peep sight and will bring the rifle sights into sharp focus.  You may have to adjust the size of the hole until it works best for you.  You will find that the tape does not really cause you any problems, just takes a little getting used to and you do not even know it is there.

You can find a manufactured product here http://www.eyepalusa.com/

that is basically the same thing.

Good luck


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 27, 2014)

*highpower rifle shooters*

As the poster above said:   Optical attachments to go in front of the regular lens of your glasses, and/or peep sights.

Highpower rifle shooters tend to be older guys, at least middle-aged up to their 60s and 70s. Many don't have the depth of focus they had (we had) in our younger days.

Most of the SERIOUS SHOOTERS, the ones who win matches, have extra lenses attached to their shooting glasses or even the brim of their hats, and these let them see the sights more sharply. They still say the target is fuzzy, but if you always aim for the same spot (dead on hold or 6 o'clock hold) on that fuzzy target, you can put your bullets in the middle of it with great consistency.


----------



## PopPop (Oct 27, 2014)

I put a Williams tang mounted peep on my TC Hawken, I had to open up the mounting holes on the sight a little, works great.


----------



## d-a (Oct 27, 2014)

Get a pair of glasses made for shooting. My father had the focal point on a pair of glasses shifted so he could see the sights. 

Another option that helped him too was I made a wider front post and a 3/16 dia. peep that dovetailed into his existing sight position. 

d-a


----------



## fishdog (Oct 27, 2014)

I will check out the piece that hooks on my glasses. I already have to buy two glasses every time I go. Work now requires us to have safety glasses. Thanks guys.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 1, 2014)

A good optician can grind you a set of lenses that will center when you are shooting.

Also a gold or bone bead in the front sight will aid those aging eyes.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 1, 2014)

There are so many possibilities.

Simple as this.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/49...-aperture-aluminum-black?cm_vc=ProductFinding

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...r-338-to-535-height-blue?cm_vc=ProductFinding

Complex as this

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...ng-range-creedmore-sight?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## frankwright (Nov 5, 2014)

These might work:http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bf34.html

I have been using these to shoot handguns for about five years. Drop of water sticks it to the inside of your regular glasses until you decide to peel it off.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 5, 2014)

A peep sight will work.  

In fact, before buying one try this: Take a piece of paper and poke a small hole about 1/2 the diameter of a pencile in it.  Look through the piece of paper at your sights and target down range and see if it is clear..  

In fact in a pinch, if you forget your reading glasses you can roll your trigger finger in a ball leaving a small hole and look through the hole and you will be able to read.


----------



## ratman (Nov 6, 2014)

I had same issue withprogressive lens i now wear contacts when sgooting my muzzleloader and scoped rifle  .


----------



## fishdog (Nov 6, 2014)

Does that work ratman?


----------



## Clipper (Nov 10, 2014)

I had the same problem and installed fiber optic front and rear sights on my smokepole.  I shoot much better now and the sights are easy to see and line up.  I tried a peep sight first and couldn't see it very well either.


----------



## bobman (Nov 11, 2014)

number one reading glasses from Walmart worked for me, and I can still see distance with them


----------

